# Loaded gun tasered



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

https://video.twimg.com/ext_tw_video/949109023688634368/pu/vid/1280x720/04WCi3g3_pmAtBgk.mp4


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Cops are lucky they didn’t shoot each other. Thought he wasn’t going to tell
him again?


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

bobk said:


> Cops are lucky they didn’t shoot each other. Thought he wasn’t going to tell
> him again?


The last seven times he "told him" were more authoritative and meaningful...

Mr. Perp seemed to have shot 10 times before the cop returned fire.

Mr. Perp should have practiced sight acquisition while being electrocuted at a frequency of 19 times per second... and more than 1400 volts by Mr. Taser. 

Hard to hold your sight picture in those conditions, much less your bowels and kidneys.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

wow that was a total fail, how many rounds bouncing around after guy hit the ground ?


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

confused.... What I saw was guy being tazered and shot the same time.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

What I sadly saw was the cops having to unfortunately do exactly what they were supposed to do when perp reached for the gun in his back pocket that he was repeatedly told not to reach for.
All this guy had to do was get on his knees, put his hands behind his head and it's done. No taser...no shooting. Everyone leaves scene with no extra holes.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

I am NOT a racist and i say the man asked for it from secound number 1. What do expect to happen when you pull a gun on 3 LEO'S?


----------

